# IOD Coding Development Program



## blhartman (Jul 16, 2015)

Am looking to see if anyone in here has been through the Coding Development Program from a place called IOD incorporated. I am looking to hear from people that have been through the entire program and get their opinion on the program, how it worked for them, and where they are at now in their career.


----------

